# Joinery for L-Shaped Tabletop



## jlc791 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm going to be building an L-Shaped tabletop for my dad out of 1-inch walnut. My plan for the long-grain to long-grain joint that will be needed to make one of the sections of the table deep enough is simply a glued butt joint but I'm not sure what to do for the long-grain to end-grain that will be needed where the two sections come together. Will a glued butt join still be strong enough or do I need to consider something else such as dowels or biscuits? (or perhaps a dovetail spline?)

The top will be supported at each end and under the corner of the L. Outside dimensions are 5'6" by 4' with the longer leg 2' deep and the shorter one 1' deep. My stock is 4'6" long and between 14" and 20" wide.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

You can use counter clips on the underside of the top. They should hold the piece together.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Depending on what the table is going to be used for, you may want to use biscuits on the joint.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Biscuits, dowels, etc will all work. As already noted just how strong it needs to be will dictate. You can even bolt it together.

I made my L shaped computer desk in two actual pieces so that they can be taken apart when I want to move it. I have a support under each end and just bolt the two pieces together. Even though the joint is not glued it is barely visible.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use a spline, with glue and clamps. Machine the groove short on the visible ends.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Being that the o.p. was a few weeks ago, you may have already done the deed. However, I second cabinetman's post. I would (and have in the past for such applications) glue a concealed spline in.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're gluing lang grain to end grain using 1" thick walnut you need to be concerned with wood movement. A full cross grain glue joint will likely result in a split table top when the weather changes.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I could be missing something but if you ever want to move it I wouldn’t glue it. On my desk, the edge is like the stile on a raised panel door. Then the L part has a matching reverse stile (or what ever you call it). So they but up and look nice. Then underneath there is a metal bracket to hold it together.


----------

